# تعرف على احتياجات بدنك من الطاقة بطريقة سهلة للغاية



## aidsami (19 أبريل 2012)

*تعرف على احتياجات بدنك من الطاقة 
بطريقة سهلة للغاية *
​
*سلام*


*الرابط من هنا:*



http://adf.ly/7bfzh



​ ملاحظة:

بعد الضغط على الرابط 
ستظهر لكم شاشة اعلان
بعد 5 ثواني ، تخطوا الاعلان بالضغط على المستطيل  (PASSER de l'ANNONCE or SKIP)

يمين الشريط العلوي.

استفادة طيبة.


----------



## korba (21 أبريل 2012)

شكراً على هذه المشاركة المفيدة


----------



## aidsami (22 أبريل 2012)

لا شكر على واجب أخي الكريم


----------



## aidsami (24 أبريل 2012)

*أحسب السعرات الحرارية المفقودة عند القيام ببعض الانشطة خلال اليوم*

حساب عدد السعرات الحرارية المفقودة من خلال ممارسة النشاط البدني من خلال الجدول التالي (وهذه الأرقام إرشادية).

فقط ادخل  وزنك، والوقت الذي تقضيه في هذا النشاط كل يوم.

الرابط من هنا:

*http://tinyurl.com/8axo6nj*

بعد العد التنازلي، اضغط على المستطيل SKIP ou PASSER الذي يظهر مكان الصفر في اعلى الصفحة


*بعض الأنشطة.*
ركوب الدراجات الهوائية (16 كم / ساعة) 
التنس
سباق (مسافات طويلة) 
سباق تسلق سلالم (سبرينت)
السباحة 

التزحلق على الجليد 
كرة السلة
الركض(8 كم / ساعة) 
قطع الخشب
بينغ بونغ
المشي (3 كم / ساعة)
 التسوق
البولينج


 بالتوفيق​


----------

